# Interesting couplings on CD that you like, would recommend...



## Sid James

The title puts it in a nutshell.

Please post here & discuss recordings that you think have interesting couplings & may be of interest for others in some ways. It would be particularly interesting to discuss CD's with less "predictable" or "out of the ordinary" couplings, from standard repertoire to middle of the road & more obscure things. It could be a disc with a selection of works of a single composer or two or more composers (in any "genre/s" or "period/s" etc.). Multiple disc sets are also good.

I personally love these kinds of collections, because I like to "tick many boxes" or "kill two birds (or maybe even more!) with one stone" when buying a new CD. I'm not a huge CD collector, so I like to "cover all bases" (or as many as possible) within the ambit of the one CD (or a couple/few of them), if it's possible.

Here's one I just got yesterday. I hadn't heard the music of either of these two composers before. I think it's a good coupling because these two composers were from different periods in history composing music for similar combinations (plucked instruments). Weiss was a big figure in the "Baroque" period, Hoffmann also made an impact in the "Classical" period. Both of their music has recently been revived and put on record for the first time. This is a great disc potentially offering something to many listeners, from chamber fans, to people who like plucked instruments, to lovers of music in general from these periods, to people who want to try out this music for the first time, and so on...


----------



## Sid James

Here's one that I got a while ago & I think it's an interesting, imaginative & well thought out coupling. The three works on this disc are -

*Kurt WEILL* - Berliner Requiem
*Arnold SCHOENBERG* - A Survivor from Warsaw
*Leonard BERNSTEIN* - Symphony #3 "Kaddish"
(on the Nimbus label)

All three works are choral/vocal, the last two with narration (in English). All works are by composers reflecting on events of their times, esp. with regards to racial/political persecution. Quite dark, of course, but all three works provide insights into these issues, as well as how these composers tackled them in their different ways. Bernstein's _Kaddish_ symphony is the highlight of the disc for me, it is narrated by a former friend of his & survivor of the Holocaust, Samuel Pisar. He gives a very emotional delivery, telling his story like it was, but there is much hope in the end. Some people find this cheesy & think it's kind of inappropriate to compose a work reflecting on an event that caused the death of millions. Can we express these things (or should we) with music? But whatever the merits of this work (& I think it's very good, both musically & emotionally, btw), it's important that it was written for many reasons. Eg. to let future generations know what happened, since many people now don't even know (or know a lot about) that this happened, & this has not been helped by some extremists (eg. the "Holocaust deniers"). It's also quite amazing that Mr Pisar doesn't make any slip-ups in this highly charged live performance (not ones that I could hear, but I'm not focused on these things usually).


----------



## clavichorder

I have this CD









Actually, I don't know what I was thinking, its not that curious, but its a great CD.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I tend to avoid discs that have works by more than one composer as occasionally it has led to unwanted duplication (i.e. Ravel's String Quartet always appearing to be joined at the hip with Debussy's) but my favourite 'kill two birds with one stone' discs are the budget Warner disc which combine Dvorak's Sextet with Smetana's Piano Trio, Beethoven's Septet with Mendelssohn's Octet (another Warner) and the Musique D'Abord disc which couple Schubert's Arpeggione Sonata with Mendelssohn's two Cello Sonatas.


----------



## Sid James

*@ elgars ghost* - Well, the last three you mention kind of fit the bill of what I'm talking about, they're more "innovative" couplings, shall we say. I wasn't trying to shut people out, esp. newbies, but it is true that the Ravel/Debussy string quartets combination, & things like the Schumann/Grieg piano concertos have kind of been "done to death" for yonks. Yes, duplication can be an issue, esp. with more popular works, but I have seen & have got quite a few discs that are good in many ways, eg. if you want to "dip your toes in the water" to hear something from composers/repertoire largely unknown to you, or that you don't yet have on disc...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Yes, Sid - I see what you mean. They are certainly suitable for fledgling collections as it is a quick way to expand the listener's repertoire but for some reason I never seemed to acquire all that many over the years. There was another I forgot to mention - I guess with Berg's piano sonata there is no real option but to combine it with the works of others as this was his sole contribution to the solo piano repertoire and as luck would have it this, plus the complete piano works of Schoenberg and the brief piano variations op. 27 by Webern fill a disc very nicely! I have the Naxos one.


----------



## Andreas

I've recently bought a live recording of Kurt Masur conducting the Israel Philharmonic Orchestra. It features Schoenberg's Survivor from Warsaw, followed by Bruckner's Seventh.

I didn't know the Schoenberg piece and was amply unsettled by it. But it was even more unsettling, perhaps, to hear the serene opening of the Bruckner Seventh right after it.

Bruckner is an interesting choice anyway to play with an Israeli orchestra. Not only was Bruckner a well-known Wagner fanatic. The Austrian town of Linz, from where Bruckner's career had once taken off, was also the place where Hitler had envisioned his old-age residence to be. And on top of that, the adagio of the Seventh - prominently featuring Wagner tubas - was written in part as a musical farewell to Wagner, who had just died. Later, it was played on Nazi radio after the announcement of Hitler's death.

In a sense, the Bruckner Seventh is about as close as one can get to playing Wagner without playing Wagner. Perhaps the Schoenberg piece was designed to offset this. On a purely musical level, however, the effect of their combination is rather staggering. In a good way or in a bad, I'm not sure.

The performances themselves are splendid, by the way. The Bruckner is quite subdued, it almost has a chamber music like feel to it.


----------



## Sid James

^^
Yes that is an imaginative coupling, Andreas. I would get it but I already have other recordings of those two works.

You remind me of another Israeli orchestra, the East-West Divan orch., under Daniel Barenboim, that coupled *Tchaikovsky's 6th with Schoenberg's Variations*, but I have yet to hear it. Its a potential buy for me since I currently do not have either of these works in my collection. But I've taken a bit of a slow down in buying since my 'to listen' pile is massive. & that Tchaikovsky work frankly depresses me, even though generally I love his music.

But anyway, it could be of use to other members.


----------



## SixFootScowl

This is a very interesting coupling: Wagner and Strauss. And a great soprano!


----------



## flamencosketches

I like this one. Stravinsky only wrote about 15 minutes of music for string quartet and not a lot of quartets play it. Really, Szymanowski's two quartets don't take up that much time either, so it's kind of a short disc. But it's a good coupling, even if the composers included have little to do with each other, apart from being the same age.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Andreas said:


> I've recently bought a live recording of Kurt Masur conducting the Israel Philharmonic Orchestra. It features Schoenberg's Survivor from Warsaw, followed by Bruckner's Seventh.
> 
> I didn't know the Schoenberg piece and was amply unsettled by it. But it was even more unsettling, perhaps, to hear the serene opening of the Bruckner Seventh right after it.
> 
> Bruckner is an interesting choice anyway to play with an Israeli orchestra. Not only was Bruckner a well-known Wagner fanatic. The Austrian town of Linz, from where Bruckner's career had once taken off, was also the place where Hitler had envisioned his old-age residence to be. And on top of that, the adagio of the Seventh - prominently featuring Wagner tubas - was written in part as a musical farewell to Wagner, who had just died. Later, it was played on Nazi radio after the announcement of Hitler's death.
> 
> In a sense, the Bruckner Seventh is about as close as one can get to playing Wagner without playing Wagner. Perhaps the Schoenberg piece was designed to offset this. On a purely musical level, however, the effect of their combination is rather staggering. In a good way or in a bad, I'm not sure.
> 
> The performances themselves are splendid, by the way. The Bruckner is quite subdued, it almost has a chamber music like feel to it.


How about a late reply

I heard Schoenberg's survivor live in concert, without any interruption succeeded by Beethoven 9. Gergiev was conducting the RPhO. It was a unique combination of pieces. However, it is not released as such on CD.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Good suggestion - had I not already got the Szymanowski quartets on ASV (coupled with a quartet by compatriot Grażyna Bacewicz) this would have been a two-base hit.


----------



## flamencosketches

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> Good suggestion - had I not already got the Szymanowski quartets on ASV (coupled with a quartet by compatriot Grażyna Bacewicz) this would have been a two-base hit.


That sounds great too. I'd probably look into it but I have the aforementioned Naxos disc and then I just got the complete quartets of Grażyna Bacewicz on Chandos (an amazing record, if you don't have it). Bacewicz is probably one of the greatest quartet writers of her century.


----------



## jegreenwood

A disc of works for clarinet, viola and piano by Mozart, Schumann, and Bruch.
A disc of 20th century works for clarinet, violin and piano by Stravinsky, Bartok, Milhaud and Khatchaturian.


----------



## starthrower

Hilary Hahn - Schoenberg/Sibelius violin concertos. I bought it for the Schoenberg but became a fan of the Sibelius.


----------



## mikeh375

Starthrower have you seen Han's performance of the Sibelius on youtube? It's quite sensational.


----------



## jegreenwood

starthrower said:


> Hilary Hahn - Schoenberg/Sibelius violin concertos. I bought it for the Schoenberg but became a fan of the Sibelius.


She also combined Stravinsky with Brahms and Mendelssohn with Shostakovich.


----------



## jim prideaux

I really enjoy a DG recording by the Orpheus C.O. that consists of Prokofiev's 1st ('Classical') Britten's Simple Symphony and Bizet's early symphony.......as I have had the goood fortune to own this disc for what seems like years I seem to have grown used to the idea that the works are somehow linked and naturally sympathetic to each other!


----------



## SixFootScowl

I would like to see Rachmaninoff's Isle of the Dead coupled with Mendelssohn's Hebrides on one CD.


----------



## Becca

Fritz Kobus said:


> I would like to see Rachmaninoff's Isle of the Dead coupled with Mendelssohn's Hebrides on one CD.


That would be very short measure for a CD ... you need to add Nielsen's _Imaginary Journey to the Faroes_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Becca said:


> That would be very short measure for a CD ... you need to add Nielsen's _Imaginary Journey to the Faroes_


And perhaps Reger's tone poem, _Die Toteninsel_, based on the same Böcklin picture which inspired the Rachmaninov work.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Fritz Kobus said:


> I would like to see Rachmaninoff's Isle of the Dead coupled with Mendelssohn's Hebrides on one CD.





Becca said:


> That would be very short measure for a CD ... you need to add Nielsen's _Imaginary Journey to the Faroes_


I'll take it. Never herd of it before, but I'll take it. Now I have to go listen.

EDIT: Nice piece. So now we have about half a CD. What else can go on it to fill it and fit together with these other three pieces.


----------



## jegreenwood

Fritz Kobus said:


> I would like to see Rachmaninoff's Isle of the Dead coupled with Mendelssohn's Hebrides on one CD.


My recording of Isle of the Dead - I only have one - is from The Reiner Sound. The CD version fills out the original LP. Here are the works:

Works on This Recording
1.	Rapsodie espagnole by Maurice Ravel
Conductor: Fritz Reiner
Orchestra/Ensemble: Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Period: 20th Century 
Written: 1907-1908; France

2.	Pavane pour une infante défunte by Maurice Ravel
Conductor: Fritz Reiner
Orchestra/Ensemble: Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Period: 20th Century 
Written: 1899; France

3.	Totentanz, S 126 by Franz Liszt
Performer: Byron Janis (Piano)
Conductor: Fritz Reiner
Orchestra/Ensemble: Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Period: Romantic 
Written: 1849/1859; Weimar, Germany

4.	Isle of the Dead, Op. 29 by Sergei Rachmaninov
Conductor: Fritz Reiner
Orchestra/Ensemble: Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Period: Romantic 
Written: 1909; Russia 
Date of Recording: 1957

5.	Invitation to the Dance, in D flat major J 260/Op. 65 by Carl Maria von Weber
Conductor: Fritz Reiner
Orchestra/Ensemble: Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Period: Romantic 
Written: 1819; Dresden, Germany

Oddly, this was not one of the RCA Living Stereo SACDs, but there is an audiophile SACD of the original LP programme:

Maurice Ravel (1875-1937)
1. Rapsodie Espagnole
I. Prelude a la Nuit
II. Malaguena
III. Habanera
IV. Feria
2. Pavan For A Dead Princess

Sergei Rachmaninoff (1873-1943)
3. Isle Of The Dead, Op.29


----------



## SixFootScowl

Not necessarily an interesting coupling, but certainly an odd one.
To release on 3 Jan 2020
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8712469--beethoven-egmont-op-84-antonin-reicha-lenore


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Kobus said:


> Not necessarily an interesting coupling, but certainly an odd one.
> To release on 3 Jan 2020
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8712469--beethoven-egmont-op-84-antonin-reicha-lenore


I see what you'r doing.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rogerx said:


> I see what you'r doing.


Someone said of it: "Aside from the fact that the two composers were good friends, there doesn't seem to be anything otherwise linking the two works."

Fascinating cover though. And I do like Camilla Nulund, so will wait for the day some used copies come up at reasonable prices. I only have a couple recordings of Egmont, so another would be a good idea for me.


----------



## Josquin13

1. Though not strictly a "coupling", I've enjoyed a thoughtfully chosen selection of French chamber works for harp and strings by the Montreal Chamber Players (a subset of the Orchestre symphonique de Montréal) on a CD entitled, "Autour de la harpe":

Albert Roussel, Serenade, Op. 30
Joseph Guy Marie Ropartz, Prelude, Marine and Chansons
Claude Debussy, Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
Maurice Ravel, Introduction et allegro
Charles Koechlin, Quintet no. 2 for Flute, Harp and String Trio, "La Primavera", Op. 223.

Here is the full album on You Tube: 




I've liked this CD so much that I actually bought a 'back up' copy, which is something I rarely do:

https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Koec...hamber+players&qid=1577734199&s=dmusic&sr=1-1
https://www.amazon.com/Autour-Harp-...chamber+players&qid=1577734481&s=music&sr=1-2

2. The coupling of the Robert Schumann's Fantasie Op. 17, which was dedicated to Franz Liszt, and Franz Liszt's Sonata in B Minor, dedicated to Robert Schumann, makes for another interesting program of music. It's been done by a number of pianists, but I believe Alicia de Larrocha was the first to bring these two works together on a single LP album: https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...szt-sonata-in-b-minor-schumann-fantasie-op-17

3. Alicia de Larrocha also coupled Mozart with Haydn (& Bach), and Mozart with Handel during her Decca years, which are albums that I'd strongly recommend:

https://www.amazon.com/ALICIA-LARRO...+mozart+hayd n&qid=1577734638&s=music&sr=1-4
https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Mozart-...+mozart+hayd n&qid=1577734638&s=music&sr=1-2
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FQLM1K2/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp

Especially her Haydn Andante con variazioni with Mozart Piano Sonatas, K. 311, 330, and Fantasia, K. 397:

https://www.amazon.com/Mostly-Mozar...+mozart+hayd n&qid=1577734638&s=music&sr=1-7
https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Sonat...+mozart+hayd n&qid=1577734638&s=music&sr=1-3

& her Handel Keyboard Suite No. 5 in E Major "The Harmonious Blacksmith", coupled with 2 Mozart Piano Sonatas, & Busoni's transcription of J.S. Bach's Chaconne:





https://www.discogs.com/Alicia-De-Larrocha-Mozart-Handel-Bach-Busoni/release/10068836

4. In addition, Alicia de Larrocha coupled Mozart's Fantasy in C minor, K. 475 and Sonata in C minor, K. 457 together, possibly more than once:

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Piano-Sonatas-Vol-4/dp/B000003F0X





But unfortunately she didn't include Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 8, "Pathétique", Op. 13, with these works, which would have been inspired programming.

That's one of the reasons why I've admired pianist Elizabeth Rich's Mozart Piano Sonata survey for the Connoisseur Society label, because Rich astutely included a performance of Beethoven's "Pathétique" Sonata in Volume 5, and I believe she may be the only pianist to ever do so (although unfortunately, the Beethoven sonata isn't included on her disc with K. 475 & K. 457, but rather with later Mozart sonatas.) Beethoven's Op. 13 is indebted to Mozart's Piano Sonata, K. 457 (and Fantasia in C Minor, K. 475), and most significantly, it is the only time in Beethoven's oeuvre that he directly quotes a contemporary composer. Surprisingly, no pianist has ever coupled Beethoven's "Pathétique" with Mozart's K. 457 (& K. 475) on a single album, as far as I know.

Nor have I seen Mozart's late Piano Sonata no. 17 in B flat Major, K. 570, ever coupled with Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 24 in F Major, Op. 78, which seems like another missed opportunity for interesting comparative listening.

However, I have seen Mozart's Piano Concerto no. 24 in C minor, K. 491--which Beethoven much admired, coupled with Beethoven's Piano Concerto no. 3: by pianist Yevgeny Sudbin, who recorded both concertos with Osmo Vanska and the Minnesota Orchestra for BIS in 2014: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I4Q8QK8/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp. Clara Haskil also recorded K. 491 with Beethoven's Piano Concerto no. 4, but I'm not certain if the coupling was Haskil's choice, or a later idea by a record label: https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Piano...thoven+mozart&qid=1577734087&s=dmusic&sr=1-12

5. Pierre Laurent Aimard offers a fascinating coupling of Maurice Ravel's Gaspard de la Nuit and Elliot Carter's Night Fantasies--two nocturnal visions for solo piano: https://www.amazon.com/Pierre-Laure...laurent+aimard&qid=1577735508&s=music&sr=1-20. Although if you're looking for these works individually, you might want to also consider Ivo Pogorelich's Gaspard de la Nuit, and Charles Rosen's Night Fantasies (or the recordings Paul Jacobs, Ursula Oppens, & Gilbert Kalish, with whom Rosen jointly commissioned Night Fantasies)--though Aimard's Teldec CD is certainly worth hearing.

Carter, Night Fantasies: 



Ravel, Gaspard de la Nuit, Le Gibet: 




6. Speaking of Ivo Pogorelich, his DG recordings offer some wonderful couplings, such as the young Pogorelich's remarkable Prokofiev Piano Sonata no. 6 (which was awarded a Penguin Guide Rosette) and Ravel Gaspard de la Nuit (which was NOT awarded a Rosette, bafflingly, as I recall they described his pianism as "narcissistic"!; as well as his Beethoven Piano Sonata no. 32, Op. 111, coupled with Robert Schumann's Symphonic Etudes & Toccata:

https://www.amazon.com/Ravel-Gaspard-Prokofiev-Sonata-Klaviersonate/dp/B000001G54
A later reissue added Chopin to the original program: https://www.deutschegrammophon.com/us/cat/4636782















7. Which brings to mind a 'classic' Maurizio Pollini DG album that contains performances of Stravinsky's Petrouchka, Prokofiev's Sonata no. 7, Webern's Variationen, Op. 27, and the Boulez Sonata no. 2--what a combination!, and shows Pollini's more 'intellectual' style of pianism at its best, in my view:





https://www.amazon.com/Stravinsky-P...ern+prokofie v&qid=1577742416&s=music&sr=1-1

8. Which brings to mind the seemingly odd at first glance coupling of pianist David Fray's debut recording for Virgin Classics, where Fray combined J.S. Bach's Partita no. 4 with Pierre Boulez's 12 Notations of piano, and Incises:





https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Partita...ray+bach+boulez&qid=1577735972&s=music&sr=1-1

9. Another pianist that devises thoughtful couplings & varied programs is Roland Pöntinen. I've enjoyed his CDs "Evocation", "Pianorama", and "Music for a Rainy Day 1" over the years, along with other 'program' music by him (& the other excellent musicians that he regularly performs with):

https://www.amazon.com/Evocation-Fr...tinen+evocation&qid=1577748952&s=music&sr=1-1
https://www.amazon.com/Pianorama-Ci...oland+pontinen&qid=1577740319&s=music&sr=1-72
https://www.amazon.com/Music-Rainy-...roland+pontinen&qid=1577739941&s=music&sr=1-8
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002PQRLCW/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp
https://www.amazon.com/Café-lait-Sh...oland+pontinen&qid=1577740045&s=music&sr=1-42
https://www.amazon.com/Evening-Bell...land+pontinen&qid=1577740404&s=music&sr=1-102
https://www.amazon.com/French-Beaut...land+pontinen&qid=1577740525&s=music&sr=1-127
https://www.amazon.com/Mysteries-Ma...swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1577740770&sr=1-6

10. Flautist Sharon Bezaly likewise devises interesting couplings & programs: such as her BIS recording with pianist Ronald Brautigam, where they play Prokofiev's Sonata in D Major, Op. 94 coupled with Franz Schubert's Variations in E minor on the song "Trockne Blumen", Dutilleux's Sonatina, and Jolivet's Chant de Linos: https://www.amazon.com/Masterworks-...s=sharon+bezaly&qid=1577740941&s=music&sr=1-5.

11. Another interesting program is a 2017 MSR CD by pianist Jeffrey LaDeur, entitled "The Unbroken Line", where LaDeur focuses on the solo piano music by Claude Debussy that was influenced by Rameau (such as in Debussy's Images Book 1 and Preludes Book 2), along with works by Rameau--including LeDeur's own arrangement of "Tristes Apprêts" from Rameau's opera, Castor et Pollux:





https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Rame...+r ameau&qid=1577747275&s=music&sr=1-1-fkmr0

(By the way, in the spring of 2020, pianist Víkingur Ólafsson will be releasing a DG album that similarly couples Debussy and Rameau.)

12. I've also enjoyed the various couplings on Dame Janet Baker's recordings over the decades: especially (1) her singing of Elgar's "Sea Pictures", coupled with Jacqueline Dupre's Elgar Cello Concerto--both with the LSO under Sir John Barbirolli; (2) her singing of Wagner's Wesendonck Lieder, R. Strauss Four Songs, and Brahms Alto Rhapsody, with the London Philharmonic under Sir Adrian Boult; (3) her Duparc "Songs with Orchestra", coupled with Chausson's "Poeme de l'amour et de la Mer", with the London Symphony Orchestra under Andre Previn, and (4) her classic Decca recording of French chamber songs by Ravel, Chausson and Delage, with The Melos Ensemble of London:

https://www.amazon.com/Janet-Baker-...eloquence&qid=1577760144&s=music&sr=1-1-fkmr0
https://www.amazon.com/French-Songs...eloquence&qid=1577760144&s=music&sr=1-2-fkmr1

13. Which reminds me of yet another excellent CD of French chamber songs that I've enjoyed immensely!, entitled "La Bonne Chanson", sung by Anne Sofie von Otter with a small group of chamber musicians. This excellent CD includes Ravel's beautiful "Trois Poémes de Stéphane Mallarmé", Chausson's "Chanson Perpetuelle", Faure's "La bonne chanson" song cycle, and Delage's exotic "Quatre Poémes Hindous". It's a desert island CD for me, as I'd even take it over Dame Janet's French Songs, due to the better DG sound engineering and Otter's gorgeous performances: https://www.amazon.com/Anne-Sofie-v...+french+so ngs&qid=1577760280&s=music&sr=1-1


----------



## flamencosketches

^That Pollini disc with the Stravinsky, Prokofiev, Webern, and Boulez is phenomenal. I just got it the other day and have been listening to it quite a bit. Intellectual pianism is right; his playing here, not altogether dissimilarly to his late Beethoven discs, is passionate and virtuosic yet controlled, contained. Pollini has seriously won a fan in me from those two discs. I'll pick up any recording of his blindly now. 

I need to check out some more entries on your list! That Sudbin/Vänskä Beethoven and Mozart disc sounds particularly excellent. I too think it is bizarre that no pianist has combined Beethoven's Pathétique with Mozart's K 457 sonata. That would be an excellent coupling.


----------



## philoctetes

Two with Franck that I like


----------



## Azol

*RVW - Sinfonia Antartica + Towards an Unknown Region*

After the chill terrors of RVW's Seventh Symphony, the choral piece Towards the Unknown Region warms your heart like nothing else! Amazing pairing on a single disc, very much recommended to any Vaughan Williams afficionado! Plus brilliant Bryden Thompson conducting London Symphony Orchestra
https://www.amazon.com/Ralph-Vaughan-Williams-Sinfonia-Antartica/dp/B000000AJT


----------



## SixFootScowl

This is an interesting pairing. You get Monna Vanna Act 1 sung in English and the longer original version of Piano Concerto #4. Rachmaninoff only wrote Act 1 and wanted to finish it but for copyright issues. He also apparently never orchestrated it because this is someone else's orchestration and the same with the version sung in Russian.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

elgars ghost said:


> And perhaps Reger's tone poem, _Die Toteninsel_, based on the same Böcklin picture which inspired the Rachmaninov work.


If you really want odd, finish the disk with a Strauss Waltz.


----------

